# [Poll] What method do you use?



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Please vote, I really want up to date information about what the community is using.
Variants count towards the same method. CFCE is CFOP, WaterZZ is ZZ, etc.
If you have a question about what to select, ask below.

ONLY FOR 2 HANDED 3X3 SOLVING


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

As of now it is 1 for each of CFOP, Roux, ZZ, and Petrus, lol


----------



## nuclearaven (Jun 15, 2020)

ZZ-d ftw!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 15, 2020)

What if we use a different method for 2h and OH?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> What if we use a different method for 2h and OH?


This is only for 2H


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

ZZ is RULing so far, interesting.


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> ZZ is ruling so far, interesting.


RUL the world


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> RUL the world


Fine I'll capitalize it if you want.


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Fine I'll capitalize it if you want.


And ZZ strikes again!


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> And ZZ strikes again!


I was going to have it capitalized but I wanted it to be a bit more subtle, I guess it didn't work too well =P


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 15, 2020)

I think this is a great idea, however the Speedsolving forum is kind of unreliable as a sample of the community. You see way more people using obscure methods on the forum than you do off the forum.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I think this is a great idea, however the Speedsolving forum is kind of unreliable as a sample of the community. You see way more people using obscure methods on the forum than you do off the forum.


I think he might be refering to Speedsolving as the mentioned community, not the whole cubing community. But yes, having ZZ and CFOP almost tying wouldn't happen in the general community.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I think he might be refering to Speedsolving as the mentioned community, not the whole cubing community. But yes, having ZZ and CFOP almost tying wouldn't happen in the general community.


That's my fault. I posted this thread in the ZZ discord server, but I didn't know that that many had SS accounts.
But then I posted it in the french cubing server, and the r/cubers one, which should help.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That's my fault. I posted this thread in the ZZ discord server, but I didn't know that that many had SS accounts.
> But then I posted it in the french cubing server, and the r/cubers one, which should help.


That would certainly explain the abundance of ZZ.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> That would certainly explain the abundance of ZZ.


Yeah. If you go to see who actually voted, you'll see that a lot only have a few messages.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Woah @Samuel Baird uses Petrus :O


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Woah @Samuel Baird uses Petrus :O


His profile says CFOP, strange


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

This won't be accurate because there are a lot of people with weird methods on the forums. Like this could end up 5% HK even though literally one person in the world uses HK as their main method. And anything other than CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus, and LBL have <10 users max. 

Also CFCE is not a CFOP variant. If it is then LEOR is ZZ


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This won't be accurate because there are a lot of people with weird methods on the forums. Like this could end up 5% HK even though literally one person in the world uses HK as their main method. And anything other than CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus, and LBL have <10 users max.


I kind of already said that....


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Also CFCE is not a CFOP variant. If it is then LEOR is ZZ


If they're different, then ZZ-Vanilla and ZZ-VH are different methods.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> If they're different, then ZZ-Vanilla and ZZ-VH are different methods.



ZZ-VH does OLL->PLL, except it forces an easy PLL. CFCE doesn't do OLL->PLL structure but instead it does Corners->Edges, which is totally different


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 15, 2020)

Why is this turning into an argument??????????


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Also CFCE is not a CFOP variant. If it is then LEOR is ZZ


It really is. It's just changing some algs around, not nearly as different as ZZ and LEOR.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> It really is. It's just changing some algs around, not nearly as different as ZZ and LEOR.



LEOR just changes the order of two steps, CFCE completely changes the final two


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> LEOR just changes the order of two steps, CFCE completely changes the final two


We call pretty much all different ZZ last layer / last slot variations a variation of ZZ, whether you use COLL>EPLL, OCLL>PLL, ZBLL, or any other method, yet we don't call them a completely different method because they aren't.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> We call pretty much all different ZZ last layer / last slot variations a variation of ZZ, whether you use COLL>EPLL, OCLL>PLL, ZBLL, or any other method, yet we don't call them a completely different method because they aren't.



They aren't a new method because it's just a variation of LS->OLL->PLL. ZBLL does both OLL and PLL at once, COLL-EPLL does OLL while forcing an easy PLL. WV/SV-PLL does LS while doing OLL then does PLL.

CFCE doesn't do a variation of OLL->PLL but does an entirely different LL method


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> They aren't a new method because it's just a variation of LS->OLL->PLL. ZBLL does both OLL and PLL at once, COLL-EPLL does OLL while forcing an easy PLL. WV/SV-PLL does LS while doing OLL then does PLL.
> 
> CFCE doesn't do a variation of OLL->PLL but does an entirely different LL method


Yes and things like Phasing, which is much more creative and different than CFCE's LL, are called to just be a variation of ZZ, but doing corners and then edges instead of OLL PLL merits it's own method. Nah.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Yes and things like Phasing, which is much more creative and different than CFCE's LL, are called to just be a variation of ZZ, but doing corners and then edges instead of OLL PLL merits it's own method. Nah.



So it's now become a subjective decision on what is cooler?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So it's now become a subjective decision on what is cooler?


It is subjective, yes, but I think most people would agree that Phasing is more interesting than corners>edges for LL. I mean, I thought of CFCE independently once, and have any of my ideas ever been cool?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> It is subjective, yes, but I think most people would agree that Phasing is more interesting than corners>edges for LL. I mean, I thought of CFCE independently once, and have any of my ideas ever been cool?



Whether something is a separate method shouldn't be decided by one person subjectively declaring it's cool. It needs to be based on the difference between the existing methods, whether it was created as a variant, and other objective factors


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 15, 2020)

i guess i use roux? idk i use like 4 different methods similar amounts but im best with roux rn


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Whether something is a separate method shouldn't be decided by one person subjectively declaring it's cool. It needs to be based on the difference between the existing methods, whether it was created as a variant, and other objective factors


I don't think you can objectively say whether CFCE is a variant of CFOP or not, and as such I think subjective arguments do have some validity. In my opinion, that I'm sure others hold, CFCE is most definitely a variant of CFOP.


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I don't think you can objectively say whether CFCE is a variant of CFOP or not, and as such I think subjective arguments do have some validity. In my opinion, that I'm sure others hold, CFCE is most definitely a variant of CFOP.


how could cfce be a variant of cfop if cfce came first?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> how could cfce be a variant of cfop if cfce came first?


Ok, that is a very valid point which I did not know, and don't really know how to respond to lol. I don't know. I still don't think they are really different methods though.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> how could cfce be a variant of cfop if cfce came first?


You might as well say 'How is ZZ-a a variant of ZZ if ZZ-b came first?'


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wtf is Ortega for 3x3


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 16, 2020)

s_e_a_n666 said:


> Wtf is Ortega for 3x3


You solve the corners with ortega, then you solve FB and SB edges. Then you can do LSE.


----------



## pi³ (Jun 16, 2020)

CFOP+Human Thistlethwaite+Other+Roux and ZZ for fun


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 16, 2020)

Here's my method ranks:
1. fastest, for 2H = CFOP (12-13)
2. decent, using for OH = Roux (19 approaching to sub 19)
3. atleast it's in my top 3, getting faster everyday! = Hawaiian Kociemba (20 - 26 getting to sub 20 but a bit inconsistent)
4. slowest = ZZ (ayy getting to sub 30)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

This really isn't accurate because people who use non CFOP methods are more likely to support their method, while random Cfopers probably feel their vote won't matter. Still somewhat accurate (and fun), though.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 16, 2020)

where all the different methods at?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> where all the different methods at?


What do you mean?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 16, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> where all the different methods at?


Vote, then you can see the results


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What do you mean?


Haha my slang was clearly not resonating. We have quite a few comments on how this won’t be a representative Set of data because a disproportionate portion of the forum population uses weird methods Compared to the speedcubing community as a whole yet the votes clearly don’t support that yet.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 16, 2020)

I think if this was done for OH there would be more variety with less people using CFOP and more people using Leor and Brigg.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 16, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> and more people using Leor and Brigg.


Roux: ummmmm...


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Haha my slang was clearly not resonating. We have quite a few comments on how this won’t be a representative Set of data because a disproportionate portion of the forum population uses weird methods Compared to the speedcubing community as a whole yet the votes clearly don’t support that yet.


Oh as soon as I saw the word slang everything made sense.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 16, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Haha my slang was clearly not resonating. We have quite a few comments on how this won’t be a representative Set of data because a disproportionate portion of the forum population uses weird methods Compared to the speedcubing community as a whole yet the votes clearly don’t support that yet.


Actually, they do. I know around ten cubers not online, and half of them have never even heard of zz or roux, much less know it.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Woah @Samuel Baird uses Petrus :O


He changed it lol. He probably did it as a joke.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> He changed it lol. He probably did it as a joke.


Ugh I got muted for a week in [email protected] discord for nothing


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 17, 2020)

Bump, CFOP is now definitely in the lead.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

CFOP, Roux, ZZ, and Petrus seem *fairly* accurate, but HK and LMCF are still highly inflated


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> CFOP, Roux, ZZ, and Petrus seem *fairly* accurate, but HK and LMCF are still highly inflated


That's why we need more voters.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 17, 2020)

Petrus is like 3x what it probably is, ZZ is 2x, and Roux is 1.5x.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 17, 2020)

We hit 90 voters!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 17, 2020)

I think the poll is totally wrong, lbl is the most common cube solving method


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> I think the poll is totally wrong, lbl is the most common cube solving method


Not among speedsolvers.


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> I think the poll is totally wrong, lbl is the most common cube solving method


As a speedsolving method, nope


----------



## efattah (Jun 18, 2020)

Even with the huge surge in Roux users, I'm quite sure more than 99% of speedsolvers use CFOP.
If you go beyond speed solvers and look at every person in the world who can solve the cube, it would be almost entirely LBL/CFOP.
It does show however that things change. Back in the 80's, the great majority of people were corners first solvers.


----------



## trangium (Jun 18, 2020)

This should be in the US census, so that there is a more representative sample. (Not actually though)


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 19, 2020)

trangium said:


> This should be in the US census, so that there is a more representative sample. (Not actually though)


Minus the "not actually", I agree completely.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 21, 2020)

Bump, we now have 108 voters!
1 vote is now worth 0.9%


----------



## renzland (Jun 22, 2020)

I use the Elegant Method. But it's not offered as an option to vote for.

It's not a speedsolving method and I'm not a speedsolver, so maybe I shouldn't even try to vote.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 22, 2020)

renzland said:


> I use the Elegant Method. But it's not offered as an option to vote for.
> 
> It's not a speedsolving method and I'm not a speedsolver, so maybe I shouldn't even try to vote.


Firstly what is the elegant method.

secondly there is an option called “other”


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Firstly what is the elegant method.
> 
> secondly there is an option called “other”


Read the second part of their post.


----------



## Silky (Jun 25, 2020)

@WarriorCatCuber 

Will you be compiling polls from the different sites you have posted them on?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 25, 2020)

CFOP is obviously the best.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I want meh/angry/eyes up reactions.


Okey dokey.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 25, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Same here


Here ya go


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 25, 2020)

Silky said:


> @WarriorCatCuber
> 
> Will you be compiling polls from the different sites you have posted them on?


No.
This is the only website I have a poll on.


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> CFOP is obviously the best.


Time for a method flame war!!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> CFOP is obviously the best.


Is this a joke?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> CFOP is obviously the best.


For big cubes, absolutely, for 3x3, for some people, the best conceivable method for a computer, nice joke, the best conceivable method for a human, nice joke.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 25, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Is this a joke?


Yes.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes.


oh it was?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> oh it was?


kind of. It is IMO, but I'm not gonna say its the best for everyone.

Edit: It is winning by a considerable amount though.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Edit: It is winning by a considerable amount though.



Well duh. Because most people use it. That doesn't mean it's the best though


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> It is winning by a considerable amount though.


"Winning"? This isn't a competition, everyone knows CFOP was going to have the most voters. This was just a poll to figure out how many people use each method.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Well duh. Because most people use it. That doesn't mean it's the most popular though


I’m not going to say anything other than read this again


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

Bump, a lot of people have picked the "Other" option! I'm impressed!


----------



## ribbon method (Aug 13, 2020)

hi, guys just wanted to know what is your main method. tell me down below plz. u don't have to but if u can, plz do I'm interested to know.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 13, 2020)

I main ZZ. Previously I have mained CFOP, roux, Waterman and Petrus.
Also, I have already made a thread about this here.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Aug 14, 2020)

I never knew there were so many ways to solve a cube. My main method is CFOP but the only other methods I have knowledge about is Roux and ZZ.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 14, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> hi, guys just wanted to know what is your main method. tell me down below plz. u don't have to but if u can, plz do I'm interested to know.


I use CFOP


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 3, 2021)

Of course im the only one using waterman

edit: yay another waterman user


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

LOL @voidrx ain't gonna be happy when he sees there is no Nautilus on the poll...


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> LOL @voidrx ain't gonna be happy when he sees there is no Nautilus on the poll...


I mean considering this poll predates nautilus by about year, I think he'll understand.

also, why the 2 month bump??


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## voidrx (Oct 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> LOL @voidrx ain't gonna be happy when he sees there is no Nautilus on the poll...


Eh it was a year ago as genthethief said


----------



## renzland (Oct 4, 2021)

I use the Elegant Method.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 4, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I mean considering this poll predates nautilus by about year, I think he'll understand.
> 
> also, why the 2 month bump??


Hmm. Yeah.

That wasn't me. It was the guy who uses waterman. You know who that is.


----------

